# Tecumseh carb rebuild tips



## teetap

Can anyone e-mail me the carb rebuild info from a tecumseh small engine manual. Need float specs and not sure on proper welch plug removal. The motor is a 4 cycle LEV115-350090C and stp185u1g1ra family. Also not sure on a plastic cap along the side of the carb. I am using kit# 632760b. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

teetap:email me at [email protected] and I can email you a pdf for the tecumseh manual. These pdf's are free to members


----------



## Dan in Texas

*PDF File for rebuild*

Can I get the PDF file too?

Dan In Texas


----------



## abeabe

can anyone email me the pdf manual for Tecumseh 695578 and 695907 carburator for vlv126 model to [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## big gun

i to would like a copy of that booklet . im in a bind  [email protected]


----------



## spartytom

I have to rebuild a tecumseh carb & would like the PDF
[email protected]
model HS50 67347H(B)
Thanks


----------



## spartytom

please


----------



## Daniboy1994

I have an MTD 3.5 HP/20" gas lawn mower, with float trouble. The tiny brass (I think) nut on the bottom of the float cup, just fell off. I can't find it. Not sure where to get a part, & the numbers on the platform are worn off. Could you please send me a PDF of
this unit? It's a Tecumseh LEV 80-120. Thanks, Dani. 

[email protected]


----------



## hall_it

Can I get One of the manuals. Have a LEV120. Thanks ([email protected])


----------



## blockof1

If anyone has the pdf manual for a Tecumseh HS50, could they please send it to me. I've got to rebuilt the carb. Winter's coming to upstate NY. Thanks, Mike ([email protected])


----------



## 30yearTech

You can find links to Tecumseh service manuals in the helpful links thread in the 4-cycle section in the Small Engine forum on this site.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284

Links for Tecumseh manuals are on page 2


----------



## johngarage

Can I have a manual to


----------



## 30yearTech

johngarage said:


> Can I have a manual to


Sure, anyone can have one. Just follow the directions in my previous post.


----------



## bobrestore

*model HSK845*

If anyone could point me to where I might download a manual for this model I'd appreciate it. Thnaks model hsh845 spec 8228f dom 03150ca0199
Bob


----------

